# ابحث عن دورات في الصيانة,ارجو المساعدة



## م..رامي (10 أبريل 2010)

انا مهندس اجهزة طبية من فلسطين المحتلة 
ابحث عن دورات في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية او معاهد تقدم دورات و شهادات مثلا على اجهزة:
Dental units,dental chairs
CBC
Blood gas analyzers 
centrifuges.....
autoclaves
او ما ممكن ان اكسبه بمجالنا هذا على اي جهاز و لكني افضل دورات عن dental units


----------



## م..رامي (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك م.فداء,خدمة الرسائل الشخصية غير مفعلة لدي

هل بامكانك ان تزوديني ب e-mail or site
هذا المعهد او غيره لاتمكن من مراسلتهم للاستوضاح و التسجيل رجأ


----------



## فداء (11 أبريل 2010)

هناك اكاديمية ارادة الدولية للتدريب القيادي في عمان يمكنك التوجه لمكتب ارتباط الجامعة الهاشمية في عمان عند مفرق الدوريات في طلعة الهافانا اذا اردت المزيد من المعلومات يمكنني مساعدتك حيث ان هذا المركز يعطي العديد من الدورات في اي جهاز طبي تريده ويعطي شهادات معترف بها دوليا


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 أبريل 2010)

هناك العديد من المراكز والشركات داخل جمهورية مصر العربية

ان اردت ان ارسل لك اسمائها 
واسماء الدورات وعدد الساعات المعتمدة
والاسعار بالجنية المصري

ارسلها لحضرتك

شكراَ


----------



## م..رامي (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك م.فداء و م. 
mohabd28eg 
م. فداء انا من سكان فلسطين رامالله و لذلك علي الحصول على جميع المعلومات الضرورية قبل سفري لتقديمها الى مديري في العمل للحصول على موافقته, مدة الدورى,ثمنها,و عقد من المهعد ايضا

mohabd28eg ارجو منك بتزويدي بما تستطيع

و شكرا جزيلا لكم و لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## فداء (14 أبريل 2010)

اخ رامي هل تستطيع ان تبعث رقم هاتفك او اميلك الخاص كي ازودك بكافة المعومات التي تريدها لانه يمنع وضع ايميل او تلفون المؤسسة على هذا المنتدى ومن منطلق احترامي لشروط المنتدى وحرصي على افادتك ابعث اميلك لي


----------



## م..رامي (14 أبريل 2010)

هذها هو ايميلي

[email protected]


----------



## فداء (14 أبريل 2010)

سوف ابعث لك التفاصيل ع اميلك


----------



## م..رامي (17 أبريل 2010)

*م.فداء *شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات * 
لقد أرسلت إيميل إلى المهندس أحمد و أنا الآن بإنتظار الرد 

هل من مجيب أخر ؟ هل من خيارت أخرى يا مهندسين
*


----------



## فداء (17 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله ان شاء الله سوف تستفيد من هذه الدورات ولا تنسانا من صالح دعائك وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## 5amw-ta (18 أبريل 2010)

اخ فداء ارجو ان ترسل المعلومات ايضا علي هذا الايميل ومشكووووووووووووووور
[email protected]


----------



## فداء (20 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم بعثت لك اميل اذا كنت جاد في طلبك رد علي مع اجمل الامنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## الانجينيير (21 أبريل 2010)

*اتمنى من mohabd28eg*

السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقدمه لاخوانك من مساعدات 
اريد اعرف ماهى مراكز تدريب صيانه ماكينه الغسيل الكلوى او اين توكيل فرزينيس
فى مصر


----------



## waleedthehero (23 أبريل 2010)

im only know some centers in egypt : bhgat center


----------



## فداء (23 أبريل 2010)

اخواني خلال فترة زمنية بسيطة سوف اعلمكم بمواقع للتدريب ممتازه جدا اتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسداد


----------



## م..رامي (24 أبريل 2010)

الأخت المهندسه فداء شكرا لك لتعاونك الدائم و المستمر و نحن بإنتظار المزيد منك انشالله ><<<<>> فأنا كباقي المهندسين الذين تجاوبوا معنا هنا مهتمين بهذا الموضوع بجدية


----------



## فداء (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي رامي ان شاء الله قريبا جدا سوف تسمعون اخبار ساره بخصوص التدريب


----------



## فداء (25 أبريل 2010)

ارجوا من الاخوان الذين يودون الالتحاق بدورات تدريبية في مجال الهندسة الطبية في كل من مصر ولبنان ودبي والاردن ان يحدد لي مكان اقامته والفتره التي يرغب بالالتحاق بها علما بانه تم الاعلان في الاردن عن وجود دورة في مجال منتجات شركة فيلبس radiography machine phelips product وسوف ازودكم بالمعلومات الاخرى لاحقا عبر اميل كل شخص لذا ارجوا ممن لديه اهتمام ان يبعث لي اميله [email protected]


----------



## jdjehad (26 أبريل 2010)

هناك دورات في سورية في مراكز مشهورة اذا أردت أسماءها أخ رامي أعلمني


----------



## Salah.t1 (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الاخوة الافاضل تحية طيبة لكم جميعا وبعد
اود الاستفسار من حضراتكم عن امكانية توفر دورات فى مجال صيانة الاجهزة الطبية 
بمختلف انواعها وما هى الدورات المتاحة لديكم 
علما بانى لست متخرجا من كليه الهندسة تحديدا ولم اكمل دراستى الجامعية لظروف خاصة فهل ذلك يمنع تحصيلى من الدورات المطلوبة 
ولا توجد لدى ادنى خبرة بهذا الامر اطلاقا ..................

وبصفتى موظف فى شركة اهلية خاصة بقطاع صيانة الاجهزة الطبية وتجهيز 
المعامل والمختبرات الطبية

لدى الرغبة بدخول هذا المجال ............... والاستفادة منه 
ارجو منكم تقبل سؤالى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان
دورات الالكترونيات التجهيزية وتشمل :
التعاريف العلمية والعملية والسوقية المتداولة للالكترونيات الطبية
المكونات ( المقاومة بانواعها / المكثفات / الموحدات / المحولات / الملفات /الترانزستورات /
الثيرستورات /الدوائر المتكاملة آ سى )
القياسات ( قياس صلاحية المكونات السابقة بالافو والاسليسكوب )
قراءة الدوائر الورقية وتطبيقها على الواقع 
دورات الاجهزة الطبية التشخيصية وتشمل :
اجهزة التشخيص ( c.t / ultrasound / X.RAY) 
اجهزة المعامل ( Center fuoge / laminar flow /Taster of Blood ....)
أجهزة معالجة وتركيب الاسنان الصناعية 
أرجو إستيفاء المعلومات من حيث :- 
ماهى التكاليف الكاملة للدراسة + الاقامة إن امكن ( علما اننى متزوج وأعول طفلتين ) و البلد التى بها الدورة 
ماهى الشهادات الممنوحة ومدى اعتماديتها عربيا ودوليا ............؟؟
مدة الدورات اجمالا .............. وتفصيلا ؟
اى تفاصيل اخرى إن امكن .....................................
انتظر الرد من سيادتكم بالخصوص لاعرضه بدورى على مدير الشركة الذى بدوره سيقوم بدراسة 
ومقارنة عرضكم ............... ومن تم الرد على سيادتكم 

جعل الله لنا فيما يختاره خيرا لنا ولكم

دمتم بصحة وعافية 

أخوكم Salah.t1

- ليبيا - ا


----------



## فداء (26 أبريل 2010)

اخي بعثت لك رد ارجوا ان تطلع عليه


----------



## م..رامي (27 أبريل 2010)

انا سعيد لتفاعل الجميع مع هذا الموضوع الهام و شكر خاص للمهندسة فداء و ارجو ان يستفيد الجميع من هذه المعلومات

م.jdjehad ان اكرمت ايضا باضافة المواقع او الاسماء التي ذكرتها بالنسبة للدورات في سوريا و ما يقدمونه


----------



## فداء (2 مايو 2010)

كما اشرت سابقا الى ان التدريب يشتمل على العديد من الاجهزة الطبية منها :
1-Heart lung machine
2-X-ray machine and CT-Scan
3- Cobalt 60
4-Hemodialysis machine
5-Dental unit
6-Anesthesia machine and ventilator machine
7-Endoscaopy device
palsma aphersis 
CRRT (contiouse renal replacment therapy)
eximer laser


----------



## م..رامي (3 مايو 2010)

هل من طريقة اخرى للتواصل معهم لانه عبر ال يميل لا احد يجيب


----------

